# New job, feeling like an outsider



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

It's my second week of a new job now, my first good, full-time office job in my whole life. And yet I feel so ****. I barely talk to anyone, only to the person next to me occasionally and feel too intimidated to speak to others. They don't see seem very friendly either. It doesn't help that this is a new field and I rely on others for 90% of my work as I have no idea what I am doing. The job and potential career are great but I am just feeling so crap, like a new kid at school where everyone knows each other. In my last job I had many friends and now I have no one .

Is there hope for me that it it will get better? How long has it taken you to make some connections and not feel utterly alone?


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

It will get better but let me give you some solid office. Office jobs are notorious about gossip and slander. Do not - and I repeat - do not trust anybody. I have had so many bad experiencing and everybody is a back stabbed. Even if they feel like they are trusting you and this person feels trustworthy - DO NOT TRUST IT. Do not engage in slander or gossip no matter how enticing it is and how alluring it is to make you feel like part of the group. Being part of a gossip circle is not making friends at the office. Those aren't your friends. But yeah - it will get better man. It's only your second week. It just takes time. You are like the new kid at school. Give people a chance to warm up to you. Just be nice. Keep a friendly demeanor. Assume everybody is a back stabbed. And never gossip or slander.


----------



## CleverCabbage2 (May 23, 2017)

I started on my first full time job a couple of months ago and i can honestly say that the first 2-4 weeks felt like hell to me as well. I think it's normal for most people -even if they're not affected by SAD- to feel miserable when starting at a new job. It took me 1.5-2 months to feel somewhat comfortable and eventually i even started enjoying going to work. Give it a few more weeks until you get the hang of the routine. Also, if you want to give a good, memorable impression; Bring food. Office workers love getting free food.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Try to force yourself to be outgoing and to socialize, its hard but it is the only way you can fit in


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i'm the same, but i mostly don't give a **** about it. this guy that sits behind me keeps making bad jokes and talking to me, even though i just say uh huh. i only like to talk when i need to. i don't fit in at all. when we have shared morning teas, i just grab some food and go back to my desk to eat it while they all mill around for ages talking to each other. you're allowed to not like it, and you're allowed to not do it. it does feel weird if its mostly just you opting out. but whatever. i've been there 3 months. i'm leaving soon anyway.

if interested you watch this: 




i can relate to Naoki having to put up with stupid work people - but at least we have social welfare. work is mostly just soul crushing. but well, everything is struggle. that's just how it is. poverty of the soul. its modern life


----------



## Weeaboo Wuvs You (Nov 21, 2016)

I know how you feel. I also work at an office job and depend on others for work. I've been at my job for over 2 years and still don't fit in at all... I work with engineers all day.

Do you do accounting work? If so, it should get easier after a few months, but you may still be socially isolated by your coworkers. Office jobs are hard for SA people


----------

